# HELIOS CLEN question



## PawelTRT (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm very interested in using injectable  clenbuterol Helios in my next cut.
Does anyone from the  forum can share their experience with this form of clen?
Your opinion is greatly appreciated!!!
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

